

An open, more distinctive BBC - paublyrne
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2015/more-distinctive-bbc

======
paublyrne
I suspect that were they to open up access to the iPlayer for non UK users and
charge a fee in the region of Netflix's, the Beeb would fix their funding
crisis. And as they would circumvent advertising concerns, there would be no
threat to their impartiality.

I feel that were the UK to lose the BBC because of Hawkish government
ministers who are ideologically opposed to public service broadcasting that
values quality above commerce, than the loss will be not just theirs but the
world's.

I would be very sorry to lose the BBC World service.

~~~
detaro
I suspect opening up iPlayer would be licensing hell. Especially for past
content, but also for new productions. Which (IMHO) is a stupid issue, but a
real one.

~~~
paublyrne
You're right I'd forgotten about that. I wonder would they make more from
selling the iPlayer than licensing internationally ...

~~~
detaro
For a lot of programmes I'd assume so, where most of the content is produced
for the programme and only music and maybe some short archival clips or
pictures are licensed. For stuff that is bought externally or is already
licensed to other channels abroad, it probably is more difficult.

------
JohnLeTigre
hmmm.. Last time they claimed to modernize the BBC, they ended up more
populist than ever, usually at the expense of quality information.

I am dubious.

